# Hydro Pro 32 Track discontinued



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Came back from my dealer after checking out the new models, and learned the Hydro Pro 32 Track and Professional Track 28 was discontinued. The only Pro Track available now is the 28 Hydro. The 32 had the optional 12 volt battery, which was not really needed since these engines start so easily anyway. There is a new Platinum SHO Track 28 and still the Compact Track 24. Only 3 track models for 2015. Wouldn't trade my Hydro Pro 28 for anything EXCEPT the Hydro Pro 32 Track, and now they don't make it anymore.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Must have been a very low sales unit. Oh well, that's business.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Likely supply and demand. Not a lot of people need, can handle or want something as big as a 32" walk behind. You start to get to where a rider makes more sense as you're lawn is equally as big as the driveway that would require a 32" blower.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That is a shame, but it may not have been a big enough seller to warrant keeping it in the line. Maybe they are doing research aimed at improving the model somehow, and will bring it back in another form.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Snowhawg said:


> Came back from my dealer after checking out the new models, and learned the Hydro Pro 32 Track and Professional Track 28 was discontinued. The only Pro Track available now is the 28 Hydro. The 32 had the optional 12 volt battery, which was not really needed since these engines start so easily anyway. There is a new Platinum SHO Track 28 and still the Compact Track 24. Only 3 track models for 2015. Wouldn't trade my Hydro Pro 28 for anything EXCEPT the Hydro Pro 32 Track, and now they don't make it anymore.


The Hydro Pro 32 Track is still available at some dealerships.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum SmokinBuddha. .:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> The Hydro Pro 32 Track is still available at some dealerships.


Not as a 2016 model. Not even listed in their new 2016 catalog.


----------

